# Ich Emergency Help



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

In the process of a pretty large Ich outbreak, couple of the fish are just covered in it. I have a sand substrate. Already lost a few fish(Rummy Nose). I have Diamond Tetras in there. I have raised the temp to 86 degrees over a couple days. It has been this temp. for a couple of days now. The Ich has not gone away at all. Should I keep this up(maybe add salt?) or medicate the tank? I bought some Quick Cure so I have it if needed.

My questions are, Should I keep the temp raised while medicating? Do I perform daily WC and if so how much? Do I start medicating once the white spots start to disappear since you can't kill the Ich when it's in cyst form? If medicating I know I have to take the Carbon out, do I leave the rest of the media in?

Thank you.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would start to medicate now and slowly bring the temp back to normal. Treat as the directions on bottle and you should be fine. Half dose if you have any scale less or sensitive fish. Treat a minimum of 4 days beyond last visible sign. Water changes as directions state. Just remove the carbon.


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

The bottle didn't say anything about WC. Should I do a partial before each does daily?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I am going to point you to a recent thread about treating ich.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/treating-ich-first-time-71570.html


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ich | The Skeptical Aquarist
Change water and re dose meds for the amount of water removed.Daily if you don't want to prolong the battle.
PLEASE READ THE LINK, so you can know the enemy!


----------



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you i read that article top to bottom. One thing I either missed or was not in the article. When doing the WC daily, do I still dose using Prime like normal or will it affect the meds at all?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Prime or any dechlorinator should have no effect on the meds and as usaull should be used.
The idea in changing water is to remove the ichs that fall off the fish so they don't get the chance to multiply.So vacumm the substrate well when doing waterchange.
I believe it is after they multiply and become free swimming in search of a new host that the meds can kill them so the more you kill(remove) the less you have to depend on the med alone.


----------

